# Golden Angel Monuments



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Everyone:

I made a thread about the Angel of Independece Monument in Mexico City. Then I discovered these kind of statues were pretty comon around the world.


Angel of Independence. Mexico D.F, Mexico.






































Siegessäule Golden Else at Tiergarten. Berlin, Germany.





























Independence Square. Kiev, Ukraine.




















Alexander Column. St. Petersburg, Russia.











*
Post Yours!!!*


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't think there is a single one in Canada.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

oooh, in the city of *Tepic*, in the state of Nayarit, also in Mexico there is this, which is also a monument to independence (in my avatar btw :




























For those interested, heres a link to more pictures of the city of Tepic:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469740


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Tallinn:









not golden tho


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

There's a really famous religious statue in Brazil...for the life of me I can't remember what city it's in, but I do know that it's not an angel.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^^ do you mean the giant Jesus overlooking Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

PotatoGuy said:


> ^^ do you mean the giant Jesus overlooking Rio de Janeiro?


Yeah that's the one. Jesus and Rio de Janeiro. How I forgot those two I will never know.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

zachus22 said:


> There's a really famous religious statue in Brazil...for the life of me I can't remember what city it's in, but I do know that it's not an angel.


That statue is *Christ The Redeemer* and it's in Rio


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

Xelebes said:


> I don't think there is a single one in Canada.



it's not golden, and not so big... but this one is just outside the canada life building near queen st in TO:


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it me or all these monumental statues are inspired from the ancient greeks custom to build a statue after an important victory in tha name of the ancient godess "νίκη" which means victory.

Victorie of samothrace:








Victory of paionios:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Victoria Monument, London


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

We have one in the Caloocan, Metro Manila, Philippines that survived World War II in honor of Andrés Bonifacio (popularly called Bonifacio monumento).

_*Symbolisms and allusions *

Guillermo Tolentino’s design consists of a 45-foot pylon topped by the winged figure of victory. At its base is a platform-like structure with figures depicting the causes of the Philippine Revolution. The pylon is composed of five parts which correspond to the five aspects of the Katipunan-Kataastaasan, Kagalanggalang na Katipunan ng mga Anak ng Bayan. The monument stands on a base in the shape of an octagon which symbolizes the first eight provinces placed under martial law for revolting against Spain and the eight rays in the Philippine flag. There are three steps leading to the monument which represent the three centuries of Spanish rule. A part of the monument is a reflecting pool which alludes to the power of water described by José Rizal in his novel El Filibusterismo: 

“That water is mild and can be drunk but it drowns out the wine and beer, puts out the fire; heated, it becomes steam, and ruffled, it is the ocean; once it destroyed mankind and made the earth tremble to its foundation.” 

The Bonifacio Monument was inaugurated on November 30, 1933. _


----------

